# Can you "control" haze?



## utilityman (Nov 28, 2009)

To what degree do you think it is possible to control where haze goes using fans? Most of the time, the haze rises pretty quickly and builds up at ceiling level down to where the thermal layer exists from the HVAC. Since there is no fly space, it drifts out over the audience.

Two of the HVAC returns are at the rear of the room at ceiling level and the two HVAC unit's returns are distributed in numerous floor grates throughout the seating area. There are no returns on the stage or behind the stage, so all airflow is toward the audience

The producers complain that the haze drifts out toward the audience rather than "staying" in the stage area. Ambient temp and humidity seem to have a large effect on the amount of haze for a particular DMX setting (lemaitre radiance), but still the drift is always toward the audience.

Other than changing the HVAC returns or doing something to provide return airflow on the stage, is there anything else we could try?


----------



## Dover (Nov 29, 2009)

Airflow problems do not help anything, but because of the long hang time of haze it just naturally tends to get everywhere. Moving the hazer around and using fans can change how the haze flows. But as far as keeping it contained to an area, I have never seen it done with any great degree of success. Any minor imbalance between the house and stage air handlers will be enough to move the haze out into the house over the hour or two the hazer is on. 

If you just need haze for a scene or two I would recommend trying a fog machine as far offstage as you can get it with a fan to blend the fog with more air. It is not a perfect replacement for haze, but it allows you to tailor the hang time to suit your needs.

Dover


----------



## utilityman (Nov 29, 2009)

Dover said:


> Any minor imbalance between the house and stage air handlers will be enough to move the haze out into the house over the hour or two the hazer is on.
> 
> If you just need haze for a scene or two I would recommend trying a fog machine
> Dover



We really have no "stage" HVAC to speak of. All 4 HVAC units support the main house and the few supply ducts over the stage are an afterthought, combined with the lack of returns.


Unfortunately,a light,even haze for long duration beam effects is what I am looking for, so a fog machine is really out.


----------



## Dalamar (Dec 1, 2009)

Well, not that I want to (shamelessly) make a case for our products, but my guess is: you need a moderate amount of long lasting haze. = MDG Atmosphere.


----------

